# Harmony 880 Remote



## litefoot sr (Nov 24, 2005)

Does anyone know if the 880 remote is compatible with the VIP 622?


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

I have an 880 and it operates my 622 just fine, so the answer is yes.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

works well here............


----------



## litefoot sr (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks Grandude. It's been driving my wife nuts to have to use a second remote just to control the sound level on my Panasonic receiver. 880 here I come.


----------



## Tylast (May 27, 2006)

I'm selling mine here.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

After going through a ton of remotes, I've stuck with the 880. Good wife acceptance factor as well. Programming is a snap.

John


----------



## litefoot sr (Nov 24, 2005)

I like the remote for the 622 but the fact that it doesn't work for the sound sucks. Does the 880 do all the same things like skip 30 seconds for commercials and pause etc. In other words, it'll combine all the remotes for my DVD, VCR, Receiver and 622 for sure?


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

litefoot sr said:


> I like the remote for the 622 but the fact that it doesn't work for the sound sucks. Does the 880 do all the same things like skip 30 seconds for commercials and pause etc. In other words, it'll combine all the remotes for my DVD, VCR, Receiver and 622 for sure?


Absolutely!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I have two.. THey work fine with the 622. Excellent remote.


----------



## sthor (Oct 1, 2006)

litefoot sr said:


> Does anyone know if the 880 remote is compatible with the VIP 622?


I use the Harmony 670 with my 622 and it works quite well. Feels like a DVR (TIVO) remote. Does the 30 sec skip and everything else I need, although it took a little tweaking of the default setup.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I'll throw my plug in as well, I have an 880 and it works great with all my Dish receivers.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Just an FYI incase you didn't know. If the receiver IR channel isn't channel 1 you will have to teach harmony some codes.


----------



## litefoot sr (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks Guys. So it appears unless one of my remotes is an RF vs IR then everything should work fine. How do I determine what each remote transmits on? They don't have any markings and I can't seem to find that info in the manuals.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

ssmith10pn said:


> Just an FYI incase you didn't know. If the receiver IR channel isn't channel 1 you will have to teach harmony some codes.


I actually found Dish DVRs in their database for addresses 2 and 3 so I didn't have to teach much of anything. Granted in some cases the exact model wasn't the same as my receiver but the buttons were all the same. I think I may have had to teach a button or 2 for PIP functions on one address but that was it.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

litefoot sr said:


> How do I determine what each remote transmits on? They don't have any markings and I can't seem to find that info in the manuals.


I assume you aren't asking if it is IR (5.3) or IR/UHF Pro (6.3) because that is marked on the back.

If you are asking what remote address is in use, it is displayed at a System Info screen. W/O using the receiver, you can push and hold Sat until the other lights come on and hit ##. The remote address number will be displayed in the number of blinks of the Sat led.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

ssmith10pn said:


> Just an FYI incase you didn't know. If the receiver IR channel isn't channel 1 you will have to teach harmony some codes.


I use my Harmony with a 942 and this is not the case... it determines which IR Channel to use during the course of setup but this does not cause it to learn additional codes.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

litefoot sr said:


> ... How do I determine what each remote transmits on? They don't have any markings and I can't seem to find that info in the manuals.


The process of changing IR Channel is discussed in detail in the manual... if you are confused as to whether a remote is IT or RF. put the remote in your pocket and click on raise channel and if the channel changes it is sending RF.:grin:


----------



## Calvin Carrigan (Dec 5, 2006)

Does this remote do the UHF thing?


----------



## aussiejohn (Jan 3, 2006)

Nope, only IR. Harmony does have a new RF remote however, I'm blanking on the model number.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

aussiejohn said:


> Nope, only IR. Harmony does have a new RF remote however, I'm blanking on the model number.


That would be the 890 if I'm not mistaken. My understanding is there is a RF to IR converter that sits in the room with the equipment so you can be in another room and control the equipment.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

I would be so happy if somebody could determine a remote (anywhere, anykind) that can be programmed to control tuner 1 AND tuner 2 on the ViP622. Yes, I would be happy to sit in the same room (line-of-site) to the 622.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

tedb3rd said:


> I would be so happy if somebody could determine a remote (anywhere, anykind) that can be programmed to control tuner 1 AND tuner 2 on the ViP622. Yes, I would be happy to sit in the same room (line-of-site) to the 622.


The 622 6.3 remote controls TV2 just fine right now. You can program its Aux button to control TV1. If your current TV1 (IR) remote is still set to address 1 default, you program the Aux button on the 6.3 remote by pushing and holding Aux until the other lights come on, then enter "31#" (32# for IR address 2, ...). You'll have to push Aux button to control TV1 and Sat button to control TV1, but it seems like it fits your request. If that is OK for your needs, you can find inexpensive 6.2 or 6.3 UHF Pro remotes (used) on eBay, or if you only need it to control TV2 and not both, 6.0 and 8.0 UHF Pro remotes work for TV2 if you'll be moving the 6.3 from the Master bedroom or something.


----------



## bluewolverine (Jan 22, 2006)

ssmith10pn said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> I have 2 880 Pros I need to get rid of. I work for a Control4 and universal remote dealer now and need to get rid of these.
> Dealer cost is 194.00 and I will sell each for 100.00 via pay pal.


Do you still have these? Are they still in the sealed unopened box? I've never done anything with paypal, so how do I "know" I'm not being scammed (no offense intened toward you)?

Thanks,
bluewolverine


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Are they still available. I have done paypal and have an account, but interested in the details of these. New? Unopened? Demo or testers? Why not selling on ebay?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

tedb3rd said:


> I would be so happy if somebody could determine a remote (anywhere, anykind) that can be programmed to control tuner 1 AND tuner 2 on the ViP622. Yes, I would be happy to sit in the same room (line-of-site) to the 622.


Are you wishing to use a single remote to control the TV1 and TV2 *outputs*? This is not the same thing as being able to contol *tuners* 1 & 2 & OTA. CABill's answer is great, but note he carefully refers to controlling TV1 & TV2 and he does not mention controling *tuners* 1 & 2.

Are you viewing two separate TV's or one TV and PIP in the same room? Just curious.


----------



## marius (Dec 5, 2006)

Anyone got the 880 to turn on and off closed caption with one button?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

marius said:


> Anyone got the 880 to turn on and off closed caption with one button?


Since this is something that you have to go through menus to get to, and since the Harmony remotes are not equipped with normal 'macro' buttons like some learning remotes, this is not a simple task.

At one time I tried to do something like this with my Harmony 880 to switch the aspect ratio with a single button. On AVSforum I had read where someone did this but you had to have access to a normal learning remote with a macro button. My old remote did this, it was a Theater Master MX-500.

The way you do this is you setup the macro on the other remote, test it, make sure it works.

Then on the Harmony setup a new button for an activity/device that doesn't exist and has to be learned. Then have it learn this macro you just created.

Like I said, I tried this, and didn't spend much time on it, but it didn't work. My Harmony 880 only 'learned' about half the command from the other remote before thinking it was done.

Anyways, something to try if you want, your results may vary.


----------



## JSIsabella (Oct 20, 2006)

I have the 880, and it works great for me, and more importantly, my wife can use it as well.....

Has anyone seen or been able to try the new 1000 unit? Touch screen and less buttons. 

Looks pretty cool!


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Rob,
All the more reason for E* to make these commands more easily accessed on their remotes. Its seem stupid to think the CC isn't a one button function.


----------



## marius (Dec 5, 2006)

ebaltz said:


> Rob,
> All the more reason for E* to make these commands more easily accessed on their remotes. Its seem stupid to think the CC isn't a one button function.


Yeah I agree. Not having a CC button is one of my main gripes with the 622. I'm satisfied overall but I have a few things on my wishlist and the CC button is one of them.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> Are you wishing to use a single remote to control the TV1 and TV2 *outputs*? This is not the same thing as being able to contol *tuners* 1 & 2 & OTA. CABill's answer is great, but note he carefully refers to controlling TV1 & TV2 and he does not mention controling *tuners* 1 & 2.
> 
> Are you viewing two separate TV's or one TV and PIP in the same room? Just curious.


I want to be able to control TV1 output and TV2 output via the same remote. I have the standard remotes that came with the 622. CaBill's answer is great, except I'm using the AUX to control the amp (aka volume control). I have both outputs running to my main television (TV2 also branches out through the house). I use my TV's PIP since it's much better than the receiver's version--I already can get side-by-side that way. The only problem is (and I know I'm lazy) is that I've got to go get the other remote from the bedroom to control them. And of course, I don't ever take it back. Then the wife is in the bedroom and wants to watch TV. You know how that goes!....


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

tedb3rd said:


> I want to be able to control TV1 output and TV2 output via the same remote. I have the standard remotes that came with the 622. CaBill's answer is great, except I'm using the AUX to control the amp (aka volume control). I have both outputs running to my main television (TV2 also branches out through the house). I use my TV's PIP since it's much better than the receiver's version--I already can get side-by-side that way. The only problem is (and I know I'm lazy) is that I've got to go get the other remote from the bedroom to control them. And of course, I don't ever take it back. Then the wife is in the bedroom and wants to watch TV. You know how that goes!....


Unfortunately at this time the only option I'm aware of is the Dish provided remote. The problem being that in Dual Mode TV2 only recognizes the UHF remote. I don't know of anyone that makes an IR and UHF remote that supports Dish Network receivers except for Dish Network. All the UHF/RF remotes I've ever seen, i.e. the Harmony 890, only do UHF/RF to their base station, which then converts it to IR to the actual devices. They don't directly control UHF devices.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

CABill said:


> The 622 6.3 remote controls TV2 just fine right now. You can program its Aux button to control TV1. If your current TV1 (IR) remote is still set to address 1 default, you program the Aux button on the 6.3 remote by pushing and holding Aux until the other lights come on, then enter "31#" (32# for IR address 2, ...). You'll have to push Aux button to control TV1 and Sat button to control TV1, but it seems like it fits your request. If that is OK for your needs, you can find inexpensive 6.2 or 6.3 UHF Pro remotes (used) on eBay, or if you only need it to control TV2 and not both, 6.0 and 8.0 UHF Pro remotes work for TV2 if you'll be moving the 6.3 from the Master bedroom or something.


That's great! Can you also get the aux button on the TV2 remote to control TV1 via UHF? I have both TV1 (on ch 3) and TV2 (on ch 37) connected to my home wiring going out to three TVs and this will be helpful.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

jsk said:


> That's great! Can you also get the aux button on the TV2 remote to control TV1 via UHF? I have both TV1 (on ch 3) and TV2 (on ch 37) connected to my home wiring going out to three TVs and this will be helpful.


It won't do what you (probably) want. Aux mode of a 6.2 or 6.3 UHF Pro generates both IR and UHF to control a DISH receiver. But UHF is "old UHF" that was used on older receivers (4000, 4700, 5000, 50x, 721, ...) and not UHF Pro that you would need to control a 622's TV1 remotely.

I'm surprised you list TV1 as channel 3 and you aren't also sending a 622's TV1 out the same home distribution coax as TV2. This isn't likely, but if you were combining a 508/510 receiver on channel 3 with the 622's TV2 output, then the answer would be yes - you can use Aux to control a remote 510 via UHF. The only way to control a 942/622 TV1 via UHF Pro is Sat mode on a 6.2 or 6.3 remote. It would be a real pain to switch back and forth between TV1 and TV2, but you could flip a switch under the TV2 key at the bottom and reprogram Sat mode from remote address X to address Y to switch between TV1 and TV2. Awkward, for sure.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

Actually I do have TV1 (on ch3) & TV2 (on ch37) connected to the same home wiring using a splitter (which in this case is acting like a combiner). I also use a signal amplifier. That way, I can pull up TV1 or TV2 from any of the TVs. It works pretty good with minimal picture quality loss. Also, I have a 522 (not a 622), but I figured that the same info would apply. 

I guess the only way to have the TV2 remote control TV1 is to use one of those wireless remote control senders that would relay the IR signal to the receiver. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

jsk said:


> Also, I have a 522 (not a 622), but I figured that the same info would apply.


Neither of us is doing well in the "I figured" department.  I figured you had a 622.

A 622 can optionally send TV1 RF out the same coax as TV2 w/o using the splitter (and its insertion loss). A 522's TV1 can be controlled via UHF with the same remote that controlls TV2 (likely, a 6.0). I don't have a 522 (actually, I've never seen one) to verify what screen it is on, but I think it is just the System Info screen. Wherever it is, there is a checkbox above the TV1 remote address you can select to enable TV1 to respond to UHF Pro. After you select that, your TV2 remote will control TV1 if you just change its remote address (push and hold Sat, some number, then #). Not as easy as switching to Aux, but it lets you use Aux for audio volume.

A 622 doesn't have that check box - you have to use a 6.2 or 6.3 remote with the right TV1 key (or move a switch). The 622 supports IR OR UHF Pro for TV1. I'm not clear that the 522 is also an OR - it could switch TV1 to UHF Pro only.


----------



## Sava (Jan 28, 2007)

Does anyone have the remote code for the remote control on the VIP622 DVR so that I can make my SONY remote to learn some basic features of the DVR and use only 1 remote?

TIA for your help.

- Sava


----------



## HarryS (Mar 6, 2005)

I'll add my thumbs up with the 880. The web site based software takes some getting used to, but it's very configurable. Anything that's one button on the remote can be done with the 880.


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

Trying to set up custom buttons for my 622 on the 880 but have a couple of ?. On the first page screen the first 4 buttons can't be changed. I can understand the on and off but what are the A and B for and why can't they be changed? I can't find the Skip FWD and Skip Back commands. Do they use a deferent name?


----------



## bluewolverine (Jan 22, 2006)

William said:


> Trying to set up custom buttons for my 622 on the 880 but have a couple of ?. On the first page screen the first 4 buttons can't be changed. I can understand the on and off but what are the A and B for and why can't they be changed? I can't find the Skip FWD and Skip Back commands. Do they use a deferent name?


I'm trying to think back to how I set mine up, and I'm pretty sure I did the following:

1. Delete the Watch Satellite activity.
2. Reset the buttons for the device:

a. Skip Forward button => Advance
 b. Skip Back button => Replay
 c. + button => Aspect
 d. E button => Search
3. Added custom buttons:

a. PIP => PipToggle
 b. PIP Swap -> PipSwap
 c. PIP Move => PipMove
4. Add the Watch Satellite activity.

Couldn't tell from your description of your problem if this will directly address it, but if my memory serves me, this is what I did. And that's after having my own problems.

Good Luck and if I can be of any further help, feel free to PM me.
Blue


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

bluewolverine said:


> I'm trying to think back to how I set mine up, and I'm pretty sure I did the following:
> 
> 1. Delete the Watch Satellite activity.
> 2. Reset the buttons for the device:
> ...


Thanks,

So Harmony calls the Skip FWD command Advance and the Skip Back command Replay. This makes some sense though using the exact name would be easier. I will also add these to the << Replay and >> Skip buttons. I going to put the DVR on E or +.

I still don't understand the first 4 buttons on screen 1. It will not let me change them (like all the others) and what do A and B do?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I don't seem to be able to get mine to skip forward or back. I sent AHrmony an email but they never responded. mOh well.


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

Geronimo said:


> I don't seem to be able to get mine to skip forward or back. I sent AHrmony an email but they never responded. mOh well.


So Advance and Replay don't work for you? Why not just do the IR learn trick?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Sava said:


> Does anyone have the remote code for the remote control on the VIP622 DVR so that I can make my SONY remote to learn some basic features of the DVR and use only 1 remote?
> 
> TIA for your help.
> 
> - Sava


Sony and Echostar are problematic. Sony tends to support only D8 but without knowing which remote you ahve it si hard to say. Have you tried www.remotecentral.com?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

William said:


> So Advance and Replay don't work for you? Why not just do the IR learn trick?


I tried that. no go at this point. I was wondering if others had encountered the same problem


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Geronimo said:


> I tried that. no go at this point. I was wondering if others had encountered the same problem


Strange, I have no problems controlling either 622 or my 721 with my Harmony880. I think I may have had to remap/program a few buttons but it was about a year ago and I can't remember for sure.

I just logged in and checked my settings for skip back/forward and it's 'Replay' and 'Advance'. The device I picked in the Harmony database last year for my 622 at remote address 1 was 'Dish Network HD DVR VIP 622'


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Rob Glasser said:


> Strange, I have no problems controlling either 622 or my 721 with my Harmony880. I think I may have had to remap/program a few buttons but it was about a year ago and I can't remember for sure.
> 
> I just logged in and checked my settings for skip back/forward and it's 'Replay' and 'Advance'. The device I picked in the Harmony database last year for my 622 at remote address 1 was 'Dish Network HD DVR VIP 622'


Those buttons don't seem to do anything for me even after trying to reprogram them. I may try the whole process over again. who knows what might have gone wrong.

I am a bit annoyed at Logitech for not responding but such is life.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Geronimo said:


> I am a bit annoyed at Logitech for not responding but such is life.


This surprises me. I've interacted with their tech support folks a couple of times and each time they've been very responsive and helpful. Once via a phone call and once via e-mail. In the phone case I got immediate help, in the case of e-mail they got back to me the next business day. You might want to try contacting them again, maybe something got lost in the shuffle.


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

Geronimo said:


> Those buttons don't seem to do anything for me even after trying to reprogram them. I may try the whole process over again. who knows what might have gone wrong.
> 
> I am a bit annoyed at Logitech for not responding but such is life.


Just to be sure you are trying the correct buttons if your 880 is default. Advance is on page 1 bottom right and Replay is on page 5 2ed right and are soft buttons. The hard buttons of << Replay and >> Skip don't do anything unless you program them.

Again does anyone know what A and B on page 1 do? Does everyone have those soft buttons.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Rob Glasser said:


> Strange, I have no problems controlling either 622 or my 721 with my Harmony880. I think I may have had to remap/program a few buttons but it was about a year ago and I can't remember for sure.
> 
> I just logged in and checked my settings for skip back/forward and it's 'Replay' and 'Advance'. The device I picked in the Harmony database last year for my 622 at remote address 1 was 'Dish Network HD DVR VIP 622'


OK this is odd. On the keypad on the bottom I do indeed have a "Replay" button but no "Advance. I have tried reprogramming Replay and "Skip" but it has not worked so far.

On the screen I have an entry for "advance" and it works but "Replay" is several screens away (it works BTW). Can I change that placement?

Or should I just start over?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Geronimo said:


> OK this is odd. On the keypad on the bottom I do indeed have a "Replay" button but no "Advance. I have tried reprogramming Replay and "Skip" but it has not worked so far.
> 
> On the screen I have an entry for "advance" and it works but "Replay" is several screens away (it works BTW). Can I change that placement?
> 
> Or should I just start over?


Oh, ya definitely. The way I have it setup is in my activities since that is where I spend 99.999% of my time. If you go to Activities and then click on customize buttons for your Dish 622 activity, or whatever you called it, then just go down to where skip back and skip forward is listed, and then over to the column for your Vip622 device and change them to Replay and Advance respectively.

I'm not sure how you'd change it in the device but I'm guessing the easiest might be to just relearn those commands, I see the buttons are listed in there when you go into Learn.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I am not s ure I folloed that. As I said I already tried relearning but the stuff about columns lost me. That is nota knock on you BTW. If anything it isa knock on me. But I do not see anything under activities that customizes buttons.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Ok I finally figured out that you were referring to the harmony software. What si odd is that the Activity screen for the VIP 622 shows a remote that matches mine but the list of buttons shown does not match. There is no replay or skip on the list of buttons they have different names and do not work.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Just as interesting is that the soiftwaret ells me that the 880 cannot learn commands from this device. I will try writing Logitech again.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Does anyone knowa toll free number/ Sorry to bea pest. Now it just died completely. Time to forget it. thanks anyway all.


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

If you will just go to More Options then Customize the Device Mode for this PVR. Then at the drop down inputs for Skip Forward and Skip Back put in Advance and Replay. Here is picture of mine.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

It is late I hope that they call me back. Interestingly my screen looks different. And some of the commands listed are different from either remote.


----------



## <>< (Feb 6, 2007)

hey, just set up my 880 to work w/ the 622...
wondering if there is a way to program channels into the custom buttons?
Like i want one button to say "HDNET" and it automatically go to that chan?

thanks


----------



## Dishguy2001 (Feb 10, 2007)

litefoot sr said:


> Thanks Guys. So it appears unless one of my remotes is an RF vs IR then everything should work fine. How do I determine what each remote transmits on? They don't have any markings and I can't seem to find that info in the manuals.


Go to "menu" 6 - 1 - 3 (system info) Remote addresses are at the bottom in most cases for single and dual tuners. to change the address just press the Sat button on top left down untill all lights come on then puch in a number between 1- ? and then # and then record button. You will see the remote address change.

Be careful with more than one dual tunner because this will change both boxes if setting the # 2 remote.. You will need to take off the antenna from the box you are not using if want to change the remote address of another.

this is for the standard dish remotes sorry I do not know about high dollar remotes.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I finally got it to work but not by following advice from Logiteh. In the end I had to add new commands for some functions then marry a key to that command. 

I ama bit disappointed. The remote reaaly does not have enough keys and the commands on the screen are poorly placed and include bith PVR and DVR and only one actually seems to control the 622.

I guess I am in the minority others seem to love it. But there is no button for the DVR menu (except on the screen). 

And I know that my farsighted wife would never be able to use this. I own it now but I am a bit disappointed.


But again thanks to all that offered assistance.


----------



## <>< (Feb 6, 2007)

i just have my DVR (PVR as listed in the Harmony dropdown box) as my * (asterisk)...since its not being used by me..my screen is empty and im trying to find things to put there  hehe, still searching for ways to put channels on the screen!


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Not sure what you mean. There is no key labeled asterisk or * an the commands for DVR and PVr are not the same. Or maybe I have a bad armony remote.


----------



## <>< (Feb 6, 2007)

err sorry i meant the + sign, left of the 0 (zero) key...
so your saying your screen does not look like the one posted above by William? I'm not using the web interface, but version 7 of the program installed on my laptop...but the screen for me looks identical to williams'.

And what i meant by the DVR/PVR buttons is the following: On the 622 remote control there is a button labeled DVR that pulls up your DVR options as well as DVR Recorded shows. On the logitech remote you have to select PVR in the pulldown to get the same function as you do when using the DVR button on your 622 remote.


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

<><;830627 said:


> err sorry i meant the + sign, left of the 0 (zero) key...
> so your saying your screen does not look like the one posted above by William? I'm not using the web interface, but version 7 of the program installed on my laptop...but the screen for me looks identical to williams'.
> 
> And what i meant by the DVR/PVR buttons is the following: On the 622 remote control there is a button labeled DVR that pulls up your DVR options as well as DVR Recorded shows. On the logitech remote you have to select PVR in the pulldown to get the same function as you do when using the DVR button on your 622 remote.


I use the E key but I guess that is obvious.  Also I use the web interface because version 7 is not Vista Areo compatible.


----------



## rice0209 (Oct 11, 2005)

I bought my harmony remote a little over a year ago i believe. Back then, you picked your equipment from a drop down list. Now, the software has you search and then pick the best result. There have been many times where i have found more than one instance of the device in their database, and these entries sometimes have different commands or are missing commands. When you just picked from a drop down list, there was only one option and it was perfect the first time i set it up.

Geronimo,

You are correct that there is no button for the "DVR" menu on the harmony remote. Just add it to the LCD screen options and make it a button of the activity like a previous poster suggested. This is how I do it and anyone who has come over to my house who is familiar with Dish picks up on how to use the DVR button on the screen very easily as they can see it there on the screen al lit up and labeled correctly. I find it much easier than assigning it to another random button and then having to explain that "this button equals this feature, and this one equals that feature, etc."

If you are truly missing commands, try deleting the device and then search it again. Just by the way that you type in the model number, you will occasionaly get different results. I forget now how i searched the 622 the second time i added it.

I suggested that logitech go back to the drop down menu system in an e-mail but never heard anything back.


----------



## <>< (Feb 6, 2007)

ahh, i think rice0209 might have hit it right on the head
geronimo, when i setup my harmony 622 and went through the setup to select my satellite receiver and selected dish network for my manufacturer, it then asked me to enter the model # of my receiver. I entered vip-622 and hit next. On the next page there was a drop down box b/c it had more than one match for vip-622...make sure you select the 2nd one or the one that says VIP-622 HD DVR....maybe this is the reason why your screen doesn't match everyone elses...


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

rice0209 said:


> I bought my harmony remote a little over a year ago i believe. Back then, you picked your equipment from a drop down list. Now, the software has you search and then pick the best result. There have been many times where i have found more than one instance of the device in their database, and these entries sometimes have different commands or are missing commands. When you just picked from a drop down list, there was only one option and it was perfect the first time i set it up.
> 
> Geronimo,
> 
> ...


he screen had botha DVR and a PVR entry already. unfortunately they did not DO anything. As I said I have already made the device work passably well. I tries what you suggest ans I got results identical to the first programming. In the en my wife complains that she cannot see either the screen entries or the keys and that the screen entries are in no logical order. The screen entries that would relate to skip forward and skip back (if they worked) are not even on the same screen.

It si my own fault for not soing more research on this before purchasing it.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

I don't see the problem. On my 890 (in IR the same as the 880) the remote has all of the 622's commands available. I have the 622 aspect, search and DVR commands on the LCD screen when in the watchTV activity. The only change I made from the 622 Logitech database was to switch the volume keys to my Bose system instead of the TV. I will be adding the PIP commands to the watchTV activity LCD since I am now using single mode. (they are curently on the PVR device 1st LCD screen.) I agree with rice0209 that you don't need to mess with the hard buttons. My switching of the volume function still has me controlling volume with the hard volume keys.

In other words the 880 and 890 are excellent remotes to use with a 622 system.

Pat

PS there should not be a PVR command on the watchTV activity because it not a 622 "command". It sounds like you need to start over and not blame the remote.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

rice0209 said:


> I bought my harmony remote a little over a year ago i believe. Back then, you picked your equipment from a drop down list. Now, the software has you search and then pick the best result. There have been many times where i have found more than one instance of the device in their database, and these entries sometimes have different commands or are missing commands. When you just picked from a drop down list, there was only one option and it was perfect the first time i set it up.
> 
> Geronimo,
> 
> ...


he screen had botha DVR and a PVR entry already. unfortunately they did not DO anything. As I said I have already made the device work passably well. I tries what you suggest ans I got results identical to the first programming. In the en my wife complains that she cannot see either the screen entries or the keys and that the screen entries are in no logical order. The screen entries that would relate to skip forward and skip back (if they worked) are not even on the same screen.

It is my own fault for not soing more research on this before purchasing it.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

rice0209 said:


> I bought my harmony remote a little over a year ago i believe. Back then, you picked your equipment from a drop down list. Now, the software has you search and then pick the best result. There have been many times where i have found more than one instance of the device in their database, and these entries sometimes have different commands or are missing commands. When you just picked from a drop down list, there was only one option and it was perfect the first time i set it up.
> 
> Geronimo,
> 
> ...


good point. I am not sure what the other 622 is but it is confusing. I believe I used the correct one but I just added devices for easch of the varieties listed. They all seem to have identical commands and have the same problems I encountered originally.

Logitech was supposed to call me back last night but never did. When I called them they indicated to me that the tracking number I was given was not valid and that they could not help me. This in spite of the email they had sent me conforming the scheduled time of the call to me and the tracking number.

In other words I am just getting frustrated with all of this. That wil lead nowhere.


----------



## hammertoad (Feb 19, 2007)

marius said:


> Anyone got the 880 to turn on and off closed caption with one button?


You will need to manually add a generic activity to the 880. You have to add each step of the process. For example, to add CC to my setup (HR20 DVR):
TV=on
PVR=on
A/V Receiver=on

PVR activities to add:
menu
up
select
down
select
down
down
down
down
down
select
up
right
select
select
down
select
exit


----------



## Mx_Rider (Jul 14, 2006)

JSIsabella said:


> I have the 880, and it works great for me, and more importantly, my wife can use it as well.....
> 
> Has anyone seen or been able to try the new 1000 unit? Touch screen and less buttons.
> 
> Looks pretty cool!


Bought the 1000 over the weekend, works great!!! Had to remap some buttons for my tastes. I have close to 10 devices and they all work flawlessly. Battery life could be better...


----------



## HarryS (Mar 6, 2005)

If you don't like the 880, I'll take it! Had mine for 2 months now and it does exactly what I want. The skip forward and backward buttons are the replay and skip buttons. Work great. As for not being able to learn from the 622 remote, I think that deals with the RF remote, as the IR remote has no problems teaching the 880. I have the DVR button mapped to the activity screen, where you need to put 'special' functions. Oh, and the PVR button DOES work for the 622. At least mine does. Maybe you need to delete the device and reinstall.


----------

